# Teal Eyes Tute



## HotPinkHeels (Feb 18, 2007)

I LOVE Teal colours and so i thought i would post a tute for creating a teal-eye'd look...i havn't done this look before, i sort of made it up as i went. Hope you all enjoy it-constructive criticism welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





What i used:






Pencil items not listed in pic:
*Clinique Brow Pencil in Dark Brown
*Revlone Wet n Dry e/l
*Mac Sublime Culture Cremestick
*Clinique High Definition Lashes
*Mac Shimmermint ss (not picture-forgot to add it in)

1. Base and Cheeks already done-i have used Meow Purr-fect Puss foundation in Sleek Siamese, Nars Blush in Nico and Stila AOS Powder in #9





2. Apply Shimmermint all over the lid to the crease





3. Use a fluffy brush to apply Brill to the inner lid-try not to take it too high on the inner corner of the eye





4. Apply Shimmermoss to the outter lid-be careful not to take this past the start of the crease area or too far outside the outter eye corner





5. Using an angled brush apply Shimmermoss on the lower lashline-only the outter 1/2





6. Do the same with brill on the inner 1/2





7. Use a finer brush/crease brush to apply Deep Blue-Green pigment to the crease and blend into the outter edge of shimmer moss. Make sure you blend! Apply a small amount of Lily White under the brow and blend down...a l;ittle goes a long way with Lily White so tap the excess from your brush before you apply it.





8. Apply Peacocked e/l to the top lashline and outter 1/3 of lower lashline





9. Apply a black e/l to the inner waterline or upper and lower lashlines-about 1/2 of the way in. Then Add mascara (Not shown)





10. Line lips with Sublime Culture cremestick and blend with finger





11. Dab Tempting Tillie onto lips for a nude look that doesn't clash with our gorgeous teal eyes! If you don't have Tempting Tillie i highly reccomend Hug Me lipstick and/or Beaux Lustreglass as great nude-lip alternitives!





Now you're done!!


----------



## d_copper (Feb 18, 2007)

You look absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## chrisantiss (Feb 18, 2007)

very nice tutorial


----------



## foxyqt (Feb 18, 2007)

beautiful! i love teals 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks so much for this!


----------



## slvrlips (Feb 18, 2007)

very pretty 
thanks for the tut


----------



## little teaser (Feb 18, 2007)

very pretty..thanks


----------



## Saints (Feb 18, 2007)

Very pretty look, love the nude lip look too


----------



## mzreyes (Feb 18, 2007)

love this! too bad i dont have brill 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i wanna try this!


----------



## poppy z (Feb 18, 2007)

so beautiful!
thx a lot for this tut!


----------



## ccarp001 (Feb 18, 2007)

gorgeous! great tut : )


----------



## SerenityRaine (Feb 18, 2007)

gorgeous!


----------



## MacMickey (Feb 18, 2007)

I love it! It looks so pretty.


----------



## Miss World (Feb 19, 2007)

a very cute look, and thanks for the tutorial!


----------



## daisydeadpetals (Feb 19, 2007)

Great tutorial!!  Teal looks so pretty on you!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Feb 19, 2007)

Very pretty =)


----------



## ..kels* (Feb 19, 2007)

beautiful! thanks for posting.


----------



## missli422 (Feb 19, 2007)

Pretty!!


----------



## IcesUltraGlam7 (Feb 19, 2007)

*This looks beautiful.As a matter of fact when I go to MAC tomarrow "again" I'm gonna pick up a few things and try this.Thanks for sharing.What a great combo of colors.*


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 19, 2007)

you're stunning!! thanks for the tut!


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks everybody! This is only my 2nd Tute so i'm still working out how to do these things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Glad to hear you all enjoyed it


----------



## carrotcake (Feb 19, 2007)

wow it looks gorgeous!! i don't have brill or shimmermint, are there any alternatives?


----------



## veilchen (Feb 19, 2007)

The minty colours are really pretty! Great tutorial!


----------



## SHARKIA (Feb 19, 2007)

NICE


----------



## stevoulina (Feb 19, 2007)

Very pretty!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll be looking forward to your tutorials (I hope you'll post more soon hehe!)


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 19, 2007)

You totally should enter this into the tutorial contest!


----------



## Esperanza (Feb 19, 2007)

Very nice, thanks for doing this tutorial. I really like how your makeup matches your top. Those colors rock on you


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 20, 2007)

beautiful colors and application =)


----------



## user79 (Feb 20, 2007)

Yes, why didn't you enter this in the contest? If yours is voted as the winner, you would receive a gift certificate!


----------



## Bianca (Feb 20, 2007)

What a great tutorial! Thanks a million!!!


----------



## Motoko Kusanagi (Feb 20, 2007)

Looks so simple to do and yet, it´s a beautiful look!!
Thanks!! I´m gonna try it on.


----------



## carrotcake (Feb 22, 2007)

i love this, its so pretty!


----------



## Melly (Feb 22, 2007)

Absolutely gorgeous HPH! Thanks for posting - I'll definitely try this look sometime (when I obtain such colours).


----------



## IcesUltraGlam7 (Mar 11, 2007)

I had to try this tutorial.. after wearing everything all in all I love it! It brightens my bright brown eyes.
I think you should have Won the contest this was so good.You put the product out to see You made every step easy to fallow.
ThankYou =)


----------



## glamBelle (Mar 13, 2007)

Very pretty!


----------



## breathless (Mar 15, 2007)

this is a fun and flirty look =]]


----------



## Pinklady77 (Mar 25, 2007)

I love this look..thanks!


----------



## Kim. (Mar 27, 2007)

Very pretty, I'll have to try this!


----------



## Poshy (Mar 30, 2007)

Very nice TUT! Thank you for this


----------



## justlikeheaven (Apr 1, 2007)

It's so sweet ... You look gorgeous !
I love your aquatic eyes <3


----------



## BarbaraM (Nov 7, 2007)

very pretty 
thanks for the tut


----------



## rth89 (Nov 7, 2007)

girlllll u dont even need makeup!!!


----------



## sophistichic (Nov 7, 2007)

thanks for the tut, looks great... i love your colors~!


----------



## frocher (Nov 7, 2007)

Gorgeous, you look fantastic in Nico.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 7, 2007)

blues look great on you! AMAZING


----------



## janwa09 (Nov 7, 2007)

I really love teal looks so thanks for this one! And your eyes are gorgeous!


----------



## fingie (Nov 10, 2007)

I love this look!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 10, 2007)

Fantastic tutorial!


----------

